# Blue Buffalo Diarrhea



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

So my cat, who is twelve-thirteen years old, has been on blue buffalo for almost a year and a half now. I took him off of what he had been previously eating (Iams) after throwing myself into some research. From the beginning, he did very well on it. He switched over with no problems and continued to eat as normal.

Then after some further research I put him on a mixture of wet and dry. He was getting Natural Balance wet and Blue Buffalo dry. My father, who I was staying with at the time thought that the whole wet/dry argument was ridiculous and after a while I ended up going off of the wet for about a month or two.

Well, that’s when he started having diarrhea ranging from soft to pure liquid.

I switched him to a mature cat formula which definitely helped a little, but not enough for it to go away. 

He’s been to the vet. He’s had tests done. They did find a heart murmur but they didn’t relate it to the diarrhea.

He’s had this going on for some time now. I put him back on wet and that seemed to firm things up slightly, but not much, and now it‘s back to what it was. Right now he’s on Wellness Wet and Blue Buffalo dry.

I really have no idea what to do with it.

Anyway, my sister ended up getting a kitten. Since I had researched food and such, I suggested she put the kitten on blue buffalo. (The people who had her had her on adult crap food at six weeks. :/ ) I had the kitten in my care for about a week and in that time I bout her a small pack of Iams kitten formula to tide her over until my sister could bring her into the vet and buy her things for her.

Her stools went from extremely hard and hard for her to push out, to a normal consistency. Her stool was a normal consistency for a long time after she was put onto blue buffalo kitten formula (much like my cat had done for a year). Just recently, however, I’ve noticed her stool is starting to become runny and frequently liquidy.

Has anyone had these diarrhea issues with Blue Buffalo formulas? This has been driving me crazy and if it has to do with the food, then I want them both off it immediacy. With this new discovery of the kitten having stool issues on the same brand of food, I’m kind of cheesed off considering I spent so much time trying to find a good compromise between price and quality food.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

YUP!!!

For the life of me I couldn't figure it out. Long story short, finally narrowed it down to Blue Buffalo Kitten (chicken and rice I think is the name).

Wesley was perfectly fine on it, but there was some kind of ingredient in it that gave Buttercup consistently moosh poo. After trying everything, transitioned her off and poo was back firm. 

Still had some of the bag left, and the stuff was expensive, so put her back on it, and sure enough soft poo. Bag finally ran out and went back to the cheap stuff and poo firmed up. 

Blue Buffalo is a quality food, but that doesn't mean there isn't a particular ingredient that some cats may be allergic to. Just have to figure out what that is and avoid it.


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmmm, I have some extra cat food of different brands lying around, so I think I'll give it a try with switching them off it to see what happens.

I have to say, if this really is it, I'll be SO relieved. Even if it means trying to figure out what brand I'll go with next, I'll be glad that it's nothing more serious.

Thanks much for your response!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I always find it do hard when I hear a problem with Blue Buffalo. I want to know what ingredient it is that causes the issues. All 7 of my pets are on BB and I do not have these issues. Or maybe I ought to inspect the litter box a little better..... hmmm


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

If it is in fact an allergy, I think that as long as your animals aren't reacting in any negative way to it, then you should be fine.

Like I said, Elvis was on it for a year or so before he had a reaction, so potentially, he developed an allergy.

If you're really worried, I'd keep an eye out as you suggested and do some research. If I can narrow it down, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------

